# Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL Tubulars for Clinchers



## gavb (15 Oct 2008)

I have some Mavic SSC SL Tubulars but decided I now want Clinchers instead so if anyone by chance wants to swap them for a set of clinchers then fire me a message. They are also on fleabay if you need a pic >>>
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=130262645575


----------



## mr-marty-martin (12 Nov 2008)

hi i saee bidding has ended for these on ebay and not sure if nyone baought them

are they still for sale and if so how much are you looking for them,or if you could put them back on ebay'ill have a biding war lol

also could i have a closer pic of the rear hub as thats what im intrested in, if you selling them


----------

